# Visas in Malaysia



## ktectropy

I'm hoping to move overseas for a while, probably about a year and I'm considering different places. A friend of mine in Thailand, and my own research, has indicated that staying there for an extended period of time is difficult. Malaysia is supposed to be easier. What are the legal requirements to stay there more than a few months? I'm self employed and work over the Internet. I wouldn't need employment, but I might consider it once I'm there. I am not of retirement age. 

Also, I want to live cheap. I don't need much of an apartment. Small, beat up, and cheap is better than big and expensive. How cheap can one work out living arrangements in Malaysia? I will need Internet access; is that expensive or difficult to obtain? 

What locations in Malaysia would you recommend for cheap living? 

Thanks.


----------



## tumbleweeds

*Living in Malaysia*



ktectropy said:


> I'm hoping to move overseas for a while, probably about a year and I'm considering different places. A friend of mine in Thailand, and my own research, has indicated that staying there for an extended period of time is difficult. Malaysia is supposed to be easier. What are the legal requirements to stay there more than a few months? I'm self employed and work over the Internet. I wouldn't need employment, but I might consider it once I'm there. I am not of retirement age.
> 
> Also, I want to live cheap. I don't need much of an apartment. Small, beat up, and cheap is better than big and expensive. How cheap can one work out living arrangements in Malaysia? I will need Internet access; is that expensive or difficult to obtain?
> 
> What locations in Malaysia would you recommend for cheap living?
> 
> Thanks.


You get a 90 day social visit pass when you arrive in Malaysia - if you're from the USA, you are visa exempt. After 90 days, you can just head across the border for the day and return for a fresh 90 day visa. You can do this indefinitely - I know many people who have lived in Malaysia for years this way, and I lived there for 2 years just making runs to Singapore every 3 months. Alternately, you can apply for an MM2H Social Visit Pass and Visa. There is a recent thread on this forum with a lot of information about this visa. Note that you do need to make a fairly sizeable investment in a Malaysian bank, amongst other things, to qualify. You can get an MM2H visa regardless of your age. For many people, though, just getting the social visit pass is quite adequate.

Rents are cheap. Even in KL, which is about the most expensive place to live in Malaysia, you can easily find a place for well under 1000 RM a month (about US$300). Look at the on-line listings for apartment rents in the Star and the New Straits Times. Outside of KL, you should be able to find some cheap digs for under 700 RM a month without any problem. However, you will need to commit to at least 6 months and, for most places, a year's lease. Otherwise, you'll probably be stuck staying at a hostel. Internet is widely available. I used IZZI, which uses a 4-G modem and has excellent coverage in KL. I think I was paying about 70 RM a month for it. You could also use internet cafes, which charge roughly 3 RM (US 90 cents) an hour. Very easy to obtain - bring your passport. No deposit required, though you need to sign up (and pay) for at least 6 months.

Most people end up living in either KL or Georgetown, though ex-pats are spread throughout the country. Kuching, on the island of Borneo, is another area with a growing ex-pat population. Ipoh, which is very cheap, has a small ex-pat population and it's a nice place to live, about midway between Georgetown and KL.


----------



## Aloysius

tumbleweeds said:


> You get a 90 day social visit pass when you arrive in Malaysia - if you're from the USA, you are visa exempt. After 90 days, you can just head across the border for the day and return for a fresh 90 day visa. You can do this indefinitely - I know many people who have lived in Malaysia for years this way, and I lived there for 2 years just making runs to Singapore every 3 months. Alternately, you can apply for an MM2H Social Visit Pass and Visa. There is a recent thread on this forum with a lot of information about this visa. Note that you do need to make a fairly sizeable investment in a Malaysian bank, amongst other things, to qualify. You can get an MM2H visa regardless of your age. For many people, though, just getting the social visit pass is quite adequate.
> 
> Rents are cheap. Even in KL, which is about the most expensive place to live in Malaysia, you can easily find a place for well under 1000 RM a month (about US$300). Look at the on-line listings for apartment rents in the Star and the New Straits Times. Outside of KL, you should be able to find some cheap digs for under 700 RM a month without any problem. However, you will need to commit to at least 6 months and, for most places, a year's lease. Otherwise, you'll probably be stuck staying at a hostel. Internet is widely available. I used IZZI, which uses a 4-G modem and has excellent coverage in KL. I think I was paying about 70 RM a month for it. You could also use internet cafes, which charge roughly 3 RM (US 90 cents) an hour. Very easy to obtain - bring your passport. No deposit required, though you need to sign up (and pay) for at least 6 months.
> 
> Most people end up living in either KL or Georgetown, though ex-pats are spread throughout the country. Kuching, on the island of Borneo, is another area with a growing ex-pat population. Ipoh, which is very cheap, has a small ex-pat population and it's a nice place to live, about midway between Georgetown and KL.


What do you mean Americans are Visa exempt? Also $300 doesn't seem too cheap because you can get an apartment with about that much in cheap places of the USA. Is there even cheaper options? What are some criteria for buying land to grow your own fruits to subsist of?


----------



## tumbleweeds

If you want a place with Western amenities, the least you can expect to pay would be around $300 - probably a bit more, as the dollar doesn't buy the same amount of ringgits than it did a couple of years ago.

Americans and most Europeans do not need a visa. You get a social visit pass upon entry - free, and good for 90 days. 

Look at www.mm2h.gov for information about buying property - you'd have to have a minimum purchase of around 500,000 MYR.


----------



## Aloysius

> If you want a place with Western amenities, the least you can expect to pay would be around $300 - probably a bit more, as the dollar doesn't buy the same amount of ringgits than it did a couple of years ago.


So if you want internet access you will have to pay 300? What if you don't want Western amenities, how much would cheaper rent cost?


----------



## tumbleweeds

No, I didn't say that internet access would cost $300. And I don't have an answer to your question. You can live in the park under a tarp and live off fallen coconuts and live very, very cheaply. Otherwise, take a look at The Star, The New Straits Times or Craigslist to see what's being advertised over there - or go there yourself and check it out.


----------



## Aloysius

tumbleweeds said:


> No, I didn't say that internet access would cost $300. And I don't have an answer to your question. You can live in the park under a tarp and live off fallen coconuts and live very, very cheaply. Otherwise, take a look at The Star, The New Straits Times or Craigslist to see what's being advertised over there - or go there yourself and check it out.


I see. Would there be significant chance that some stranger would harm me since I wouldn't have protection of a lockable room? What other countries could you live very cheaply like this (like a beggar, living off of fallen fruits)


----------



## tumbleweeds

How about the subway tunnels in New York City (dumpster diving for food?) or the storm drains in Las Vegas? Millions of homeless live right in the US - Since you're already in the US, you won't even have to have the money for a plane ticket to go there.

You know, you can't really live any quality of life living like a derelict. I'm not sure what you're thinking, but...


----------



## Aloysius

tumbleweeds said:


> How about the subway tunnels in New York City (dumpster diving for food?) or the storm drains in Las Vegas? Millions of homeless live right in the US - Since you're already in the US, you won't even have to have the money for a plane ticket to go there.
> 
> You know, you can't really live any quality of life living like a derelict. I'm not sure what you're thinking, but...


I would like to live on tropical fruits though. If I live homeless in Malaysia could I beg for money to use the internet cafe? Would it be hard to get some money by begging?


----------



## tumbleweeds

Aloysius, I have no interest in continuing this thread. There is no country in the world that would welcome you with open arms when you show up with $1 in your pocket and a forwarding address that says "under a tree." I suspect that you're just trolling. In any case, I'm unsubscribing to this thread and won't reply to any more of your PM's, either. Good day.


----------



## Aloysius

Alright let me change the question. What would be the cheapest apartment you can get where there is still internet access? (I suspect that the absolutely cheapest would be in the countryside where there might not be internet)


----------



## MoTo77

Aloysius said:


> I see. Would there be significant chance that some stranger would harm me since I wouldn't have protection of a lockable room? What other countries could you live very cheaply like this (like a beggar, living off of fallen fruits)


Actually, I think there is a greater chance that you might harm yourself... :crazy:


----------



## Veronica

I think I've stumbled into some sort of comedy show
I'm closing this thread as it has got to stupid for words.


----------

